# Leftover tomato paste



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

I have no idea if this is the right forum topic for this...

How do you store leftover tomato paste? Can you freeze it? Can I leave it in the opened can and use a Handy-Vac bag on it? Will it last "forever"?  It seems like it might if vaccuum sealed....


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2008)

You can freeze it. Measure it out in 1-tbsp. portions on a cookie sheet lined with waxed paper and freeze. Put the frozen paste in a ziplock bag and take out pieces as you need them. I think this is easier than vacuum-sealing it, although that would probably work, too. HTH.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2008)

Place tablespoon sized piles of paste on an oiled dish and freeze.  When frozen, pry them off the plate and pop into a freezer bag for long term storage.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 22, 2008)

yep, I freeze it. Not sure how much work you want to do this morning....
Plop it onto wax paper on a cookie sheet in 1 TBSP blobs, freeze them, then throw them in a ziplock. Then you have a TB measured for your next adventure with pot roast.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 22, 2008)

OK don't everyone type at once!!! 
Oh I forgot I also make pizza sauce with it and freeze that.
heat up a few TB of olive oil, add a few cloves of chopped garlic, get them just soft, add some oregano, basil, rosemary, whatever else you like, dont let the garlic brown. add your paste then water to the desired thickness. use it or freeze it.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

So I take it it is OK to freeze then? 

Thanks for the tips. I like the plate idea (no wax paper in the house). I'll just spray it with a little cooking spray.

And since my little town doesn't have a good pizza shop among them, thanks for your sauce recipe, suzi. Making my own pizza is on my short list of things I need to start doing again.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 22, 2008)

you can freeze it sure, but you MUST take it out of the can! do not even store it for a Day in the can once it`s been opened.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> you can freeze it sure, but you MUST take it out of the can! do not even store it for a Day in the can once it`s been opened.


 
Huh?  How about half a day?
I better go check on it I guess and get it in the freezer.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2008)

Most tomato paste cans are plastic coated on the inside to prevent the acid in the tomato from reacting with the metal.  I don't think you will have a problem.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree, but it`s the word "Most" that concerns me, based on that I work on the principal that if you never do it, it can`t become a habit and catch you with your pants down one day!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2008)

Using that logic, you should never get out of bed in the morning because something bad could happen...


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, acidic reaction aside.....
The little globs are sitting on my foil covered cutting board.  Seemed to make more sense than dirtying a plate. They will be removed as soon as they freeze.
And I also just realized I need a mellon baller. What a pain in the butt getting the paste off of/out of the tablespoon.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ...What a pain in the butt getting the paste off of/out of the tablespoon.


 
I don't use my butt, I use a finger to get the paste off the spoon.


----------



## letscook (Feb 22, 2008)

I purchased som plastic ice cube trays an spoon the tomato paste into them and then when frozen pop them out and put into zip bag or plastic tub. Then when I need one just take it out of the freezer.  

When i get alot of lemons lime or oranges  I do the same I will zest them and then juice them and freeze them in the ice cube trays so i always have zest on hand and juice.

Here in upstate newyork the lemon, lime and oranges aren't the best in the winter.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I don't use my butt, I use a finger to get the paste off the spoon.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I don't use my butt, I use a finger to get the paste off the spoon.


 
Well I didn't want to wash my hands and let the splashing water contaminate my work area.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 22, 2008)

oh boy here we go... maybe i better go back to the cottage cheese fight.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Using that logic, you should never get out of bed in the morning because something bad could happen...



well, joking and poor equivocation aside. it`s Never a good idea to leave Anything in a can once it`s been opened.

I know of no source that says Otherwise, but I will happily read it if you have one


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> well, joking and poor equivocation aside. it`s Never a good idea to leave Anything in a can once it`s been opened.
> 
> I know of no source that says Otherwise, but I will happily read it if you have one


 
Anytime I drink a beer out of a can, I always try to get it outta there as quickly as possible.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2008)

It's been in the can for months already. I've stored in in the can for at least a week and it's been fine.


Freezing it is the way to go, though.

But I wouldn't use cooking spray on it. That's unnecessary.

And you don't need to portion it either.  Just dig it all out and spread on a piece of plastic wrap.  Spread it uniformly into a rectangle, wrap and freeze flat.  Then just break off what you need.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

I think what YT was getting at is that once the can is opened, air can get at it and cause some type of reaction with the metal.

I used cooking oil spray in lieu of oil out of a bottle, but maybe I didn't need to and the chunks would still peal off Ok...... which reminds me, they should be frozen by now.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2008)

No oil of any type is needed.  It will peel off fine.  Or break right off if you do it my way.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 22, 2008)

.Gov citation would have you believe differently:

"
*Tin cans*


		 	 		 			 			 			  			 			 		 			 When you have opened a can of food and you're not using all the food straight away, empty the food into a bowl, or other container, and put it in the fridge.

Don't store food in an opened tin can, or re-use empty cans to cook or store food. This is because when a can has been opened and the food is open to the air, the tin may transfer more quickly to the can's contents.

This advice doesn't apply to foods sold in cans with resealable lids, such as golden syrup and cocoa."
taken from:  Food Standards Agency - Eat well, be well - Storing



and though I agree that the laquer inside the tins will go a LONG way to prevent harm, there was Not information posted by Anyone to say if it was or was Not treated this way, and Thus my advice was to Remove it.
and can you Always be sure you didn`t scrape any off by accident?



it`s like pork, many of the nasties have been "eliminated now" but I still wouldn`t eat any that was under cooked.



I`m Old School I guess (yet another Flaw of mine).


----------



## plumies (Feb 22, 2008)

What perfect timing of this thread.  I made sausage, peppers and onions last night and have have a can sitting in the fridge.  I better go freeze them now!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been using the exact same method as GotGarlic for many years now.  I scoop out tablespoon sizes of leftover tomato paste (I use a regular dining tablespoon rather than a measuring spoon - makes scooping & depositing much easier) onto a sheet of wax paper & stick it in a plate or pan in the freezer.  When it's frozen, I just peel the frozen blobs off & stick them in a freezer bag.  What could be easier?

Oh - & I also agree with never storing anything in its original can.  I always transfer whatever it is into a glass or plastic storage container.  Why would you want to?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 22, 2008)

I freeze leftover tomato paste all the time.  I store mine a little differently than the others.

I portion out 1-tablespoon dollops onto a strip of Glad Press 'n Seal plastic wrap, spacing the dollops about two fingers apart.  Then I fold the plastic wrap over the tomato paste like I'm making ravioli and run my fingers around the dollops to seal well.  I put the sealed tomato paste into a zipper freezer bag.  When I need some tomato paste, I just cut off a portion and return the rest to the freezer.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 22, 2008)

Katie I hope someone pays you for all your great ideas! I like that one... thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 22, 2008)

KatieE - I've used your method as well if I happen to have Glad "Press 'n Seal" in the house.  I only buy it occasionally.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2008)

Very slick idea, Katie!
Of course, I can't stand that press & seal stuff.  I don't think it work as well as regular plastic wrap for how I use it..... but if I bought it, that's what I'd be using it for!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2008)

YT, my apologies.  No insult intended, just a light hearted comment.  And I concede the wisdom of not storing food in cans.


----------



## Caine (Feb 26, 2008)

Tomato patse comes in a squeeze tube.







I buy mine at Cost Plus World Market. 4½ ounces for about 3 bucks American.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2008)

That's a lot of money for tomato paste.  I get 2ea 6 ounce cans for $0.89.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 26, 2008)

Caine said:


> Tomato patse comes in a squeeze tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have one of those , comes in handy .  Also have garlic in a tube.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 26, 2008)

Caine said:


> Tomato patse comes in a squeeze tube......


 
What a cool idea.
I don't remember what I paid for my cans.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 26, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Anytime I drink a beer out of a can, I always try to get it outta there as quickly as possible.


 


I’m usually so careful that I even try not to leave any beer in glass bottle or some times 2 or 3...


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 26, 2008)

Unless I'm making a boatload of spaghetti sauce or mainara, I buy the smallest cans of it.

That way, there is no waste at all.


----------



## Caine (Feb 27, 2008)

I buy tomato paste in cans for when a recipe calls for a lot of tomato paste, such as spaghetti sauce or chicken cacciatore. If it only calls for, let's say 1 tablespoon, then out comes the tube. Then I don't have to go through that song and dance freezing routine.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2008)

Caine said:


> I buy tomato paste in cans for when a recipe calls for a lot of tomato paste, such as spaghetti sauce or chicken cacciatore. If it only calls for, let's say 1 tablespoon, then out comes the tube. Then I don't have to go through that song and dance freezing routine.


 
that is what I do, I don't need the extra work either.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 28, 2008)

Usually, when I use one or more cans of tomato paste, it's all used up.


----------

